# Anacharis & Hornwort Turning Brown



## rileynapalm (Feb 7, 2013)

What's your temperature like? Sometimes high temps can cause problems. I have mine in a tank with a temp of 76 and it's really not doing much of anything. No real growth in the last week or two. I may want to even turn my heater down just a teeny bit.


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

do they have new growth at all. Most time hornwort will yellow on the tip and sprout new growth somewhere else or could just be getting settled to its new home


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

My water temp varies from 70-72, depending on time of day/night.

I haven't seen any new growth since they came home....


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Would be adding some kind of fertilizer.Root tab's,flourish comprehensive,fish food,fish poo. Especially if more plant's are arriving.
If fishes are few,,might not be enough waste produced to feed the plant's?


----------



## adavisus (Oct 14, 2007)

May be, during Winter waters or the parcel traveling, parts of the anacharis were scorched by cold temps and fizzle out


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

hornworts are the most sensitive plant ever. even just moving it from one tank to another in the same room, it will shed for a few days before it adapt to the new tank.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I figured out what was happening. 
Hornwort. What I was mistaking for brown is actually the reddish color it gets in higher lighting. It was just adjusting to the increased light. It's been growing about 1/2" each day 
Anacharis. Ditto. Kinda. It was just adjusting and preparing to grow new roots for new shoots. The new growth is coming in quickly now and it's much more lush and compact than the old growth.


----------

